# Air suspension



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi I have decided that now my bike has been sold I want to get air suspension fitted.
Anyone who has, or has had air fitted Any recommendations please. I just thought with all you good folk out there, I expect your advice could cover all manufacturers/ fitters. Idea of prices would be good.
Thanks.
Brian

I meant air assisted for the rear.
(Dave your comment was quite right, thanks)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Do you mean air assistance to existing springs, air replacing existing springs, if latter rear only or all around, and if latter again, with levelling?

Context added to a question avoids the thread being like "20 questions" game show 

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I had Air-rides fitted to mine from new by Murvi. They do what they say on the tin and the company also visit many motorhome shows for fitting over the weekend.

They can be DIY fitted if you want to save some money and the video tutorial is on Youtube.

Given where you are, you might also consider:
http://www.glide-rite.com/Semi_air_suspension_systems_p/semi-air manual.htm

Dave


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I have the motorhome booked in to have the air assist and a 40cm twin lnb sat dome fitted on the 8th of October. i will update this once it's done.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

We had air suspension fitted by Armatiges not sure if that's spelt right about 3 years ago. The cost was about £1250. Part of the reason for having it fitted was to allow an under slung gas lpg tank fitted. Apart from the air bags splitting twice the system works well and we don't ground as we used to. Would have it done again if we were ever lucky enough to get an upgrade.


----------

